# Dallas vs Washington



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>   </td> <td width="370"> <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ysptblbdr2"> <table class="ysptblclbg3" border="0" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysptblbdr2"><td colspan="15" height="1">
</td></tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#dedec6"> <td rowspan="5" class="ysptblbdr2" width="1">
</td> <td height="18" width="10"> </td> <td> </td> <td rowspan="5" class="yspwhitebg" width="1">
</td> <td class="yspscores" width="25">1</td> <td rowspan="5" class="yspwhitebg" width="1">
</td> <td class="yspscores" width="25">2</td> <td rowspan="5" class="yspwhitebg" width="1">
</td> <td class="yspscores" width="25">3</td> <td rowspan="5" class="yspwhitebg" width="1">
</td> <td class="yspscores" width="25">4</td> <td rowspan="5" class="yspwhitebg" width="1">
</td> <td class="yspscores" align="right" width="35">Total</td> <td class="yspscores" width="65">
</td> <td rowspan="5" class="ysptblbdr2" width="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="yspwhitebg"><td colspan="13" height="1">
</td></tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="center"> <td height="23" width="10">
</td> <td class="yspscores" align="left"> *Dallas* </td> <td class="yspscores">27</td>  <td class="yspscores"> </td> <td class="yspscores"> </td> <td class="yspscores"> </td> <td class="ysptblclbg6" align="right"> 27 </td> <td class="ysptblclbg6" align="right">End 
</td> </tr> <tr class="yspwhitebg"> <td colspan="2">
</td> <td colspan="8" height="1">
</td> <td colspan="2" class="ysptblclbg6">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="center"> <td height="23" width="10">
</td> <td class="yspscores" align="left"> *Washington* </td> <td class="yspscores">24</td> <td class="yspscores"> </td> <td class="yspscores"> </td> <td class="yspscores"> </td> <td class="ysptblclbg6" align="right"> 22 </td> <td class="ysptblclbg6" align="right">1st </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr2"> <td colspan="15" height="1">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td>   
 </td></tr></tbody></table>
Dallas leading by 3

Dirk has 11 points, 3 rebounds and 2 blocks - leading the way for Dallas
Marquis has 3 assists and 1 steal

For Washington, Arenas and Butler both have 7 a piece

C'mon Dallas, if we win this we go further in front and then San Antonio have a tough game today


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Detroit just dropped the game in NY :banana:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I saw that, and if Phoenix (hopefully) beat San Antonio, we're on the way up!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

What a day when the Detroit Pistons drop the ball against the New York Knicks.  We've got the best record in the league; even if San Antonio win tonight, they're still a half game behind.

(I actually lied, though we have more wins than Detroit, there win percentage is .797 and ours is .788; they've played a game less than us).


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Damn, SA won...meh.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs down Wizards, 104-94


09:13 PM CST on Friday, March 17, 2006
Associated Press



WASHINGTON – Jason Terry and Dirk Nowitzki scored 25 points apiece, and the Dallas Mavericks pulled away in the second half for a 104-94 victory over the Washington Wizards on Friday night. 

Jerry Stackhouse, booed every time he touched the ball by Wizards fans disenchanted with his two seasons in Washington, added 17 points off the bench for the Mavericks, who won their third straight and sixth in seven games. They also remained ahead of San Antonio for the best record in the Western Conference. 

Terry went 10-for-16 from the field, while Nowitzki was 10-for-19 against a variety of Wizards defenders. Nowitzki also had 13 rebounds and three blocks. 

Gilbert Arenas scored 26 points, Antawn Jamison had 21, Caron Butler 18 and Antonio Daniels 17 for the Wizards, who had won three straight. 

The Wizards have played well against the NBA's best teams this season – they are 3-0 vs. Detroit and San Antonio – but Dallas is an exception. The Mavericks beat Washington in Dallas 103-97 on Feb. 15 and have won 12 of 15 in the series, including five straight. 

Leading 52-50 at halftime, the Mavericks opened the third quarter with a 7-0 run and didn't trail by fewer than five points the rest of the game. Terry made two jumpers, Stackhouse made two, and Nowitzki made one in an 11-2 run that built a 73-59 lead in the third quarter. 

The Wizards cut the lead to eight early in the fourth quarter on a baseline drive by Daniels, but Nowitzki made jump shots to start and end a 9-0 run that put the Mavericks ahead by 17. 

Notes: Shot of the game, even though it didn't count: In the third quarter, Arenas chased down a loose ball and flung it some 50 feet into the basket with a swish just before the shot clock expired. However, he had crossed the midcourt line to get the ball, so he was called for a backcourt violation. ... Dallas remains without Josh Howard (strained hamstring), Devin Harris (strained thigh), Adrian Griffin (strained right hamstring) and Keith Van Horn (strained left knee). ... Wizards G Billy Thomas was signed for the remainder of the season. He has been with the team since Feb. 24 on a pair of 10-day contracts. He has played in one game.


----------

